# Purdy tube amps?



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey all!

Just wondering if anybody has tried the Purdy Tube amps blonde. I've tried looking for soundclips on YouTube and saw demos of the tweed and the redcoat amp but not the blonde in particular. I'm looking for an amp that had the killer cleans, and plays well with pedals. 

Anybody out there try one?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought they just made chocolates? When did they introduce guitar amps into the line up?


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

I had the opportunity to spend some time with the Blonde, even hooked up some pedals. Honestly, it did nothing special for me. However..

The tweed 2x10 is just amazing. The tweed 1x12 was great, but the 2x10 is just heaven if you dig that tweed sound. The Warmest cleans, but a very early breakup. If you were to use it live and want super cleans, you'd have to mic it.

But the Blonde was very average.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Purdy amps always intrigued me, I've seen them at a local shop and the Edmonton guitar show, but I've never spent anytime playing one. The look is great and the guts are very neat and clean, turret board I believe.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Vadsy, should you get to have at one. I recommend Humbuggies on the "low" input jack, tone at 6 and Volume at absolutely 10. Natural fuzz.. 

Mhmm, you guessed it Tone-boner.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Matt Purdy dropped off his registration to the Edmonton Guitar to me last weekend. They will be at the show September 27 if you are in edmonton.

His dad is the builder . Very boutique. I believe Acoustic Music in edmonton keeps a unit or two in stock.

They are very proud of the workmanship. all handwired .


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The Acoustic Music Shoppe in Edmonton does in fact usually have one or two on the floor. I tried one there about a year ago. I'm sorry, I don't remember what model it was. It was a 112 combo and I seem to think it was maybe about 20 or 25 watts. What I remember most is that it reminded me of the NewYork mod some guys will do to a Tweed Deluxe, making it a little louder and a hair cleaner. It definitely had a strong 50s tweed influence but it also seemed like it wasn't quite as crunchy or quite as dynamic as a tweed either, almost moving toward Blackface territory and yet not a Brownface sound. It's different. It definitely was a nice sounding amp; very musical. If I had been in the market for a smaller amp I would definitely have given it strong consideration. Hell, I prolly would have bought it just for the cool factor of having an amp by a relatively unknown builder.


----------

